# 2011 Cruze Eco Clutch Change



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just curious- how many miles do you have on your 2011 ECO?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Just curious- how many miles do you have on your 2011 ECO?


What makes you think you need a new clutch on a 2011? Got over 80000 miles of city driving? My clutches went out on my 2.2 Aleros and even my 80s Camaro @ 80000. Unless you were really running redline or slipping the clutch you should not need one. If one dealer is telling you this get a 2nd opinion. FYI clutches are sold as a unit with a new slave cylinder. But why needed?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP has about 50K miles on his 2011. I don't know what the symptoms are that is leading him to believe his clutch needs replacing, but his dealership want $1,200 for this. (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...ion/13434-2011-1-4-eco-mt-clutch-out-50k.html).


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

It's slipping at about 3k rpm in 3rd and 4th. Justa matter of time before it won't grab at all and leaves me stranded. I had my local dealership check it out and they say its the clutch. That's what led me here looking for info and saw that clutches seem to be a problem in this car. I have 51k on mine. I bought it as a repo from my local CU so who knows what it was subjected to. I agree this is way too early...I have driven manuals all my life and given some of them **** and they still lasted 150k+. Nevertheless, it's going fast so I plan on doing it myself. I got the parts my dealership was going to order...all but the slave cylinder, from GM Parts Direct as seperates, not a kit. They actually wrote the estimate for changed what appears to be every piece of hardware that comes out also, about $100 worth of nuts, bolts, washers, etc. I guess my real question is...if there is nothing wrong w my slave cylinder, should I be changing it anyway even at 50k miles?


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Just curious- how many miles do you have on your 2011 ECO?


51k miles on it...way too early but I don't know the history. Could have been a PO'd person that had to let their car go. But still...I've had prob 10 used manual cars and never have replaced a clutch.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

How much was the parts total? Also, did you buy a "kit" or items separately? I would think at only 51k and not even 3 years old, your slave cylinder would be ok to leave in. That is ONLY speculation however. You could be the first person on the forum to do a DIY clutch replacement how to! (if you want to document/post it of course.)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's not leaking, leave it.

Man that's early. My other 2 manuals (Honda + Saab) lasted past 200,000 miles doing mostly city driving.


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> How much was the parts total? Also, did you buy a "kit" or items separately? I would think at only 51k and not even 3 years old, your slave cylinder would be ok to leave in. That is ONLY speculation however. You could be the first person on the forum to do a DIY clutch replacement how to! (if you want to document/post it of course.)


Clutch, pressure plate, and release bearing (no idea what that is really but I'll find out when i tear it apart) was $141 shipped from GM Parts direct...supposed to be OEM parts. All seperate and not a kit. As for the how to my projects usually end with a list of what not to do! I get it done but it usually involves a few steps I could have left out.


----------



## Ruger01 (May 3, 2013)

To the few that thought 50K is early for a clutch...no freaking kidding. Like I said I have had plenty of manuals and not replaced a clutch once. I don't drag or abuse my cars but I drive them hard. Do some searches on this forum and you'll find lots of complaints about Cruze clutches going early. Maybe I'm being biased and because I found lots of different threads complaining about the same thing I think I have a legitimate complaint...maybe that's a small # compared to the # of people w no problems. Who knows. There is one guy on here that is seeking legal action and seems to have lots of unhappy customers to back him up.

So...I have one don't worry about the slave cylinder on my original question. Anyone else?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about replacing the slave cylinder this early. There doesn't seem to be a need to replace it, so I wouldn't. The folks who have replaced clutches for one reason or another have been fine not replacing the slave cylinder.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> To the few that thought 50K is early for a clutch...no freaking kidding. Like I said I have had plenty of manuals and not replaced a clutch once. I don't drag or abuse my cars but I drive them hard. Do some searches on this forum and you'll find lots of complaints about Cruze clutches going early.


That is low mileage for a clutch to fail. I am aware of a few tuned Cruze owners killing thier clutch early. There are others though with stock Cruzes where clutches failed early. I know when my clutch goes, I am buying a performance clutch and pressure plate.


----------



## cleatus99 (Feb 26, 2014)

My 2012 Cruze ECO MT now has 81,000 miles on it and clutch is slipping in 3,4,5,6 @ 3k RPM... Dealer wants $1300 to replace... Said Clutch is only 12mos/12k mile warranty.
Anyone changed theirs out?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi cleatus99,

Please let us know if you need any extra assistance with your concern regarding your clutch. We will be glad to take a further look into this. Also if you have any other questions or concerns regarding your Cruze we are just a PM away!

Best Regards,

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## michaelsavaglio140 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I hope others can use my experience. My 2012 Eco was suffering from similar symptoms described in other threads such as temporary slipping if not driven for a while and after a day it would magically be fine. 

At about 85K it started to slip going up hill and accelerating onto the freeway. I found a yelp reviewed transmission shop that was able to verify my assumption that indeed the clutch was finally dead. Originally they quoted $ 1,100 to replace but evidently the Eco (possibly others) have a Dual Mass Flywheel which is not resurface-able. 

I opted to have the slave cylinder replaced and the shops replacement kit also came with a new throwout bearing. Total out the door cost ended up being $ 1,330 with $ 600 of it in parts, $690 in labor and the remaining being tax. After it was done, the shop showed me what was left of my pressure plate and disc. My disc was worn down past the lining and had started eating into the pressure plate. 

I commute 90 miles a day which the majority is through traffic. I would caution others not to hold it on the biting point for prolonged periods like I did one day waiting to park along the hill near Griffith Observatory. 

Hope this information helps someone,

Mike


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Has anyone put together a guide on how to change a Cruze clutch yet? I can not find anything but this thread.


----------



## cleatus99 (Feb 26, 2014)

Waking up old thread, my '12 ECO now has 183k, so 102k on the clutch replacement still going strong. (OE didn't do so well) Although I have had the leaking intake fixed 4 times. This year though have had 5 separate water leaks from deteriorating plastic parts.


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, 

has anyone replaced a clutch themselves on a 1.4 turbo ? I know the official manual says to remove the sub frame. Is there a "trick" to do it a different way ? Like lowering the frame just a little or lifting the engine while pulling it to the driver side to make room to pull back the transmission ? etc...


----------

